# Could this be cushings?



## Pc2003 (16 December 2017)

My 14yr old Connemara has become really itchy quite suddenly. He is itchy over his flanks and sides mainly. The skin appears fine, no sign of lice or mange etc. Anyway, I have booked the vet as this is very sudden and out of character. He isnt an itchy horse at all.
But Ive started to think this may be a symptom of him maybe having cushings?
He is 14 and Im having to re clip him every 4 weeks as his coat grows stupidly quickly. The unclipped bit isnt curly but its incredibly thick (which I thought was because he is native etc) he does lose his coat in summer but its like a polar bear again come October!
Also, he has always peed loads, he drinks a lot too but always has. His eyes are sometimes a bit gungy, he has never suffered from lami and he is fit and in good condition. I just have this feeling...
What do you think? Sound like cushings? Should I get the vet to test


----------



## Pearlsasinger (16 December 2017)

I would test for Cushings.

Looking back, my Draft mare's first symptom was itchy skin - we thought it was a reaction to Brewer's Yeast - and indeed it did clear up when we stopped the BY but it does seem that it was the first symptom, although it was two yrs later that she actually tested positive.  She had always had sensitive skin.

A long time ago, I lost a 6 yr old Shire mare to what we now think was Cushings, although never diagnosed (long story), her first symptom was skin lesions which the vet never managed to identify. 
If the ACTH test comes back within normal limits, I would ask for the TRH test, which our vet has said is considered to be more accurate/reliable.  Our Appaloosa mare tested 'borderline' on ACTH test  and *8 times* the usual upper limit on TRH test.  Fortunately she is responding to Prascend.


----------



## claracanter (16 December 2017)

I would get him tested. My boy was diagnosed last year at 13 and he didn't have many symptoms he'd just lost his sparkle. This time of year is the seasonal rise for Cushings so symptoms will show themselves more. All the things you describe could be Cushings.


----------



## Archangel (16 December 2017)

The free tests usually end 31st October but there is one here if you need it.  https://www.talkaboutlaminitis.co.uk/node/add/voucher


----------



## Pc2003 (16 December 2017)

claracanter said:



			I would get him tested. My boy was diagnosed last year at 13 and he didn't have many symptoms he'd just lost his sparkle. This time of year is the seasonal rise for Cushings so symptoms will show themselves more. All the things you describe could be Cushings.
		
Click to expand...

Yes this is similar. I wouldn&#8217;t say he has lost lots of weight but he has lost condition. He just looks a bit lean and and lacking a bit


----------



## paddy555 (16 December 2017)

Pc2003 said:



			Yes this is similar. I wouldn&#8217;t say he has lost lots of weight but he has lost condition. He just looks a bit lean and and lacking a bit
		
Click to expand...

losing topline? very common symptom. I would test. Mine was diagnosed at 12 but had had it for many years before.


----------



## Pc2003 (16 December 2017)

Yes probably top line rather than weight. He has always been a big strapping over sized connie and he just looks a bit like a sorry pony now! I have always had my doubts due to the amount he drinks and pees but this is the first time he doesn&#8217;t look or feel quite right.

I read an article on h and h from 2005 that basically said inevitably lami and recurring infections mean life span is greatly reduced? I presume from other stuff that I read that they can expect to live a fairly normal life if controlled? What about ridden work??


----------



## Micky (17 December 2017)

Have a look at thelaminitissite..lots of info on there about Cushings (ppid) EMS and lami...mines had it for 4 years and we&#8217;ve not looked back since he started on prascend and altering feeds and general management..he&#8217;s 20 yrs old by the way! Still jumping!


----------



## paddy555 (17 December 2017)

Pc2003 said:



			Yes probably top line rather than weight. He has always been a big strapping over sized connie and he just looks a bit like a sorry pony now! I have always had my doubts due to the amount he drinks and pees but this is the first time he doesn&#8217;t look or feel quite right.

I read an article on h and h from 2005 that basically said inevitably lami and recurring infections mean life span is greatly reduced? I presume from other stuff that I read that they can expect to live a fairly normal life if controlled? What about ridden work??
		
Click to expand...

infections are a common symptom of cushings. Mine used to need anti biotics twice a year, every year for minor problems. He drank and peed a lot and had hoof abscesses. Since prascend no infections. He was diagnosed in 2012 based on symptoms. So he has been on prascend for 5 years and is ridden daily. 

2005 is a long time ago. Cushings has  moved on since then. Lots of us are doing lots of things with our medicated horses. Lami is not inevitable. A watchful eye and good diet and he may well be OK. 

My other cushings lady is 31.


----------



## hellybelly6 (19 December 2017)

Yes, it was how my horse was diagnosed.


----------



## Pc2003 (20 December 2017)

Well the vet came tonight and thought the itchiness was parasitic so we have got treatment for that. He didn't think he looked like he was lacking top line etc but at 14 thought it would be sensible to run the test. So we will find out in next few days!


----------



## hellybelly6 (21 December 2017)

Good luck. My vet didn&#8217;t suspect Cushings either. Hopefully yours is right


----------

